
Show HN: Assessment based two hour python coaching - catwind7
https://www.extremepython.com
======
rahimnathwani
In sample question 5, there's no colon on line one ('class Lamp'), which is a
syntax error:

    
    
          class Lamp
                   ^
      SyntaxError: invalid syntax
    

The first part of the question is 'Will this program run without any errors?'.

Your answer says 'Both statements will be printed successfully.', but that is
incorrect! Lexing will fail due to the syntax error, so the program won't run
at all.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I just visited the page again. The error above (missing semi-colon) has now
been fixed.

~~~
catwind7
haha yeah that was a fail :D thanks for pointing it out!!

